# Apollo Got Hurt



## dajeti2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Apollo hit his head last night. We have anusaince oppussum that just won't go away and we've treid verything.Well it scares Apollo terribly. Last night was awful. It cameback and Apollo was scared, startedthumpingandrunning around his cage. 

He was so scared at one point he ran full tilt into the side ofhis cage, the wall side. All I heard was this horrible crash. Apollostood the and shook his head. He sat down the over to his side. I washorrified. I started shaking and crying thinking my baby is gonebecause he wasn't breathing. 

Ireached into grab him and hold him tomeand he jumped up and looked disorientated. He has no cutsor bumps. There was no blood in his ears, nose or mouth. He seems fine.

He is acting totally fine and loving all the added attention.My question is: Is there anything I need to keep an out for?I have to go to baseball practice tonight from 6-8pm tonightand I will be bringing Apollo with me so I can keep a constant eye onhim.

Hisright eye and ears have suddenly startedtwitching. Not like seizure twitching but more like a tic. It lastsabout 3 seconds. He's alert while it happens and is responsive beforeduring and after.

This happened at about4am.I forgot toadd that.

I called the vet and they referred me to a rabbit savvy vet.Ihave given him some Nutrical. I figure it can't hurt to make sure hekeeps eating. I am still waiting for the call back. I can'tstop crying and I'm really worried sick. 

Tina


----------



## m.e. (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, sweetheart! **HUGS**

It sounds like you're doing all you can do. Please let us know what the bunny vet says.


----------



## erin (Mar 31, 2005)

I will keep him in my prayers ....hope all is good ...give him love from me and ramona


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 31, 2005)

hi tina 

let us no if you find out anything our poor apollo wallo 

i love him so much 

i no when i ran lucy over they didnt no if she hadhither head on the wheelchair so they took her infor observation 

luckily she was fine 

the only thing that got me woried as tony was out at the time 

she started shaking 

the vet camr in and gave her an injection for shock and paiin 



varna xxxx


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been trying to find some info on theinternet. A couple sites recommended corticosteroids fortreatment. I'm suspecting there may be some inflammationinvolved that needs to be kept under control.

Pam


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 31, 2005)

bump


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Tina and Jeremy,

Just got off the phone with Kathy and explained to her what happened.Her first concern was to see if Apollo lost consciousness when he hit.When I said he hadn't and has been eating and acting normally, she saidthat it was probably nothing more than a mild concussion. 

If you start seeing he's having seizures, he needs to see a vet rightaway. She's going to look up vets in your area that she trusts and willemail me later on tonight and I'll send you the names.

If you see that Apollo is in pain, she said you could give him somebaby aspirin or ibuprophen. She would recommend not doing anything atthis point from what you're describing unless you think he's in pain.Your instinct was right.

Best you can do at this point is keep an eye on him and watch for his condition for getting worse.

Keep us posted, and I'll be talking to you and emailing you later one. 

Prayers and thoughts are coming strong from Tucker Town.

-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be keeping Apollo in my thoughts andprayers. It sounds like you are doing everything youcan. Please keep us updated.

Jenn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Poor ol' Wollo! 

Dumb,nasty, uglyopossum! :X

Tina, I'm so glad you and Jeremy areright on top of things. You take good care of that boy and give himhugs and kisses sent all the way from the land of Oz! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## EEEM (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck!! I'm sure he'll be find. Big ol' bunny can handle a little hit on the head. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh!! Poor Apollo! I would be a nervous wreck!

My biggest concern would be seizures. As long as he isn't having those,I wouldn't worry too much. Just make sure he is eating and drinking andacting ok. Although, I like Pam would also worry about swelling in thebrain or spinal cord area. This would lead to motor difficultiesthough, and it seems that this isn't a problem.

I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers.

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh no!!! Poor Apollo.Tina, please keep us updated on his condition. I am surethough that Apollo will pull through with your excellentcare. I will keep him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 31, 2005)

We just got back from practice. His cheekis a tiny bit swelled but it doesn't seem painful. He was cleaning hisface a little while ago and it doesn'tseem bepainful. He lets me touch and doesn't seem to bother him. Rabbitshidepain so I'm keeping a close eye on him.

The twitching hasn't gotten worse. It hasn't gotten better butit hasn't gotten worse.I'm scared to death and can't stopcrying but I am hopeful. He refused yogurt drops which is unusual but Ithink it may just be from me poking and prodding.

Thank you all for you thoughts and prayers. It helps knowing we're not alone.

Pam since there is a bit of swelling I will be keeping anexceptionall close eye on it. What type of corticoseroids are approvedfor use in rabbits?

Tina


----------



## Fergi (Mar 31, 2005)

I almost didn't want to answer this it was makingme so anxious...I am so relieved that things are looking Ok forApollo...I will be adding that "little" bun to my prayer list tonightand will be thinking of him throughout the evening, sending positivethoughts of course.

Like Raspberry said, UGLY, EVIL, MEAN, DIRTY, TRICKY Opposum...Ok maybe I added a bit to what she said.

With loving thoughts sent your way,

Adrienne


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, no. Tina, i'm so sorry to hear that somethingmay be wrong with my little Apolo-Baby. Please keep us updated, givehim a hug and a kissie for me! Will pray for him and you!

~Ellie


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Tina, that's awful!! If it's any comfort, I once dropped an ice blockjust as Bunbun ran under my feet, and he got it square in the head. Hewas just fine later. I think they are pretty tough cookies. I so hopehe's better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep us posted,

Rose


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 31, 2005)

Golly, I am so upset at events that haveoccurred. Keep him close, and keep him quiet. Babytalk will let him know Mom is there for him. The eye movementthing is the thing bothering me the most.

Love , prayers and concern for Apollo definitely leave from here this evening.

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 31, 2005)

Perhaps, of some minimal interest in terms of expected time frames.

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/77/90413.htm?z=1728_00000_1000_nb_04

Buck


----------



## edwinf8936 (Apr 1, 2005)

The twitching may be a response to the swellingand some pain. It probably will decrease as the swellingdoes. If there was nerve damage it would probably be moreobvious. If he had a concussion or worse his eyes wouldprobably not react the same to light such as a persons would after ahead trauma. He may be fine in the morning but if not hedefinitely needs a vet.

Opossums will be looking for food or they would not be around. Any mice or food scraps around?

Ed


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you all again. Words can't expresshom much your support means to me. I got off the phone with Carolyn alittle bit ago. The general concensus is that Apollo has a mildconcussion. His eye and ear twitching is probably a result of that andhis cheek is a bit swelled. 

Kathy and the vet agrees that I'm doing all that can be donefor him at this point. I tested his ability to track an object. I'vechecked to make sure his pupls are both the same size and react thesame. I've tested his hearing and made sure he could move his ear.

Buck, What a coincidence. I was thinking aboutwhatKathy had said. She said he should be ok in about fourdays in regards to the twitching. I am so worried. I don't think I willbe able to completely relax for a good long while. 

I feel like it's my fault. Everybody told me how to deal thatnasty possum and I didn't do it and now Apollo's hurt. If anythinghappens it will be my fault. I keep thinking I can't possibly cry anymore and I do. I need to go dry my eyes and hug my baby.

Tina


----------



## lucylocket (Apr 1, 2005)

i dont understand im sorry tina what is a nasty possum 

all my love and prayers 

varna xxxx


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 1, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> i dont understand im sorry tina what is a nasty possum
> 
> all my love and prayers
> 
> varna xxxx








These are pictures of opossum. This is what scared Apollo so bad. They are about the size of a housecat. 

Tina


----------



## Saffy (Apr 1, 2005)

I do hope things are ok with Apollo ! 

When we first got Felix we used to open the patio doors and had alarge-ish area cordoned off with panels so he could hop in and out ....we always left the patio door open, until one time when we got fed upof him hopping in and out every few seconds, so we closed it ... onlyFelix, having never seen a patio door before, treid to jump through it,going smak bang into the glass, doing a kind of back flip ... thenshaking his head and walking away and ignoring us. (Maybebecause it looked kind of funny and we were laughing ... andluckily he didnt do any serious harm to himself)

I dont know much about rabbit care but my instinct would be to giveApollo lots of special attention, which I know you are doing... perhaps he just got a little concussed? If so,that takes a day or so to get over in humans doesntit? 

Let us know how he is today? 



Saff xx


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

How is he today, Tina?

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 1, 2005)

We had a bit of a problemlastnight. He had 2 very small seizures last night. If youhave ever gotten a cold chill down your spine and the involuntary shakeand brrr. Well they were like that. The first one lasted about 15seconds. Alittle while later an even milder one that lasted about 8seconds. 

I called the vet and we agree that there is no point inmedicating him at this point. If he continues having them then we wilhave no choice. So I have rigged his cage with bells. The slightestmovement and I look over. Plus if I happen to be in another room I hearit and come running.

I also set up a bunny monitor. It's one of Jeremy's "seizure"can't call it baby monitor. I have it right in front of his cage. Allwe can do now is wait and see and pray alot.

His eye and ear are still twitching. It has stayed prettyconstant at 3-4 times an hour. As long as it doesn't increase I'mhappy.

I am going to try and squeeze an hour nap in, I haven't sleptsince this started. Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers.They are most definitely working.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

ohh Tina I am so sorry to hear what happened toApollo!! I just saw this thread; I cant believe I missed it earlier!!Poor Apollo!! BAD, STUPID, EVIL, NO GOOD, DIRTY, ROTTEN, LOW LIFE,LOSERISH OPPOSSUM!!!! (haha just to add to the names we have given it!)I hope he feels better soon, Nimue will be very sad to hear what hashappend to Apollo 
Nimue and I send our love to you and Apollo  I'm sure he will get well soon!

~Amy+Nimue+The-Babies~


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope he is going to be ok!! I will be thinking of him. I hope you can get some rest.

Cristy


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Tina,

I'm so sorry to hear about Apollo's mishap.

Good thoughts and prayers sent!

Somebody needs to talk to that nasty possum's mommy :X.

Hugs and kisses for Apollo please.

Is it a video baby monitor?? 

Keep us updated!!

~Jim


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Apollo I was thiniking maybe it wouldbe cool if you lived with me and Sebastian I could give both of youboys a ear rub every day, two yougert drops every day and I could giveyou both a kiss on the nose when I wake up and you boys could get along in Sebatians cage becuause you are both so sweet. It is big enoghffor both of you. There is two levels, actchewle three levels but youboys could both have your own level that is a L shape all for yourself.Then your Mommy can have a nap. 

I coudnt remember what a possum looked like so my Momma showed me. 

WOW! :shock:








That probobely freaked you out half todeath!!!



I have to stay home today becausee my doctorworked onmy feet yesterday and they realey hurt so I will be checking on you alot.

I love you Apollo.

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 1, 2005)

Hold him tightly, Tina.Stroke him. Let him feel good energy flowing through theafflicted areas. If they are as sensitive to energy as wethink they are, he should be able to benefit from the close interaction.

Prayers to the both of you.

Buck


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Apr 1, 2005)

Up close thats one scary looking animal. I dont blame Apollo for being freaked out. Hope he is ok. 

Cristy


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

I firmly believe in that also, Buck. I've seen pets pull through situations were hope seemed futile.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 1, 2005)

Tina, I am just catching up on this now. I feelso bad for you. Poor Apollo. Don't blame yourself, it most definatelywasn't your fault. We love Apollo so much that I am sure the good vibeseveryone is sending will do the trick. Try and get some rest. Prayingfor you all. - Jan


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww ium sorry to hear that!!ut imsure he will just be fine!! i would phone or go to the vet just tomake sure evrything is in good order!! sounds like me when any of myanimals get hurt!!

anywyas keep us updated with any info you have!! hope he ok Hugs all round!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Apr 1, 2005)

Tina your poor, poor, baby boy! I really hopethat he will be ok. I am sending all my prayers and love out to you alland hope he makes a quick recovery. Aww that poor baby he must havebeen so shaken upby the whole ordeal.

I have never seen a possum but they look like nasty things. I wouldhave compaired to it to my ferret's, butthey sound twice thesize as mine are a quarter ofthe size of my domesticatedcats. I guess we are lucky in UK that we don't get tormented with suchvicious wild animals apart from the odd fox.

Give my little man lots of love and hugs from me and my family and Ireally hope hecarries on not needing medication.

Oh one last thing I really wish you wouldn't beat yourself up the way you have in one of your posts. It wasn't your fault.

Sending so much love out to you honey!!

Vickie xxxxxxx


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 1, 2005)

I am hopeful we are over the worst of it.Apollo hasn't had any seizures since 1am. I am excited about that. Thetwitching episodes are holding at a steady 3 an hour ratherthan the 3-4 we have had.

He bunny flopped today. I cried I was so happy. He hasn'tflopped since all this started. But I did geta heapinghelping of attitude today:X. Apollo doesn't understand why he can'tcome out and play. Well love bug decided that if he can't come out Ican't pet him. He's been laying in the far back corner of his cage so Ican't reach him.

That Nutrical-awesome stuff. Since giving it to him he has yetto stop eating. I was telling Carolyn, right after the seizures hejumped went potty and ate. I had to refill his bowl. He has eaten in alittle over a day what normally takes 2 days.:shock:

I think I hear my pillow calling me. It's time for a quick napbefore Apollo's Bro gets home. Thank you every one.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh, I'm so glad to hear that he isgetting better. I always take bunnitude as a goodsign. If they feel good enoug to pout then they must be doingbetter.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

Jenn! 

I can't believe you made that picture youravatar!



* * * * * *

Tina and Jeremy,

Things definitely seem to beimproving for the 'littleguy'. Positive thoughts and many prayers still go outApollo's way.





-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Jenn!
> 
> *I can't believe you made that picture youravatar*!
> 
> ...


Hey! My brother made me promise not to dress him up anytime soon so all I have are memories...


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

Since whendid you startlistenting to your brother???

Oh Vash...The _Shame_ of it All!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

He gave mea BIG guilt trip.Plus, he came over my house the other day and bonded with Vash, tellinghim that "we men" have to stick together and not let "them women" tryto change them. Vash spent the whole visit ignoring me andsnuggling with him!:?


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh Jenn,

It sounds like you're hiding behind your brother the way Vashdid.



(What a great story about your brother and Vash.)

That picture is too much!I'd like to see that outfit on arabbit and in Apollo's stroller. The Men in the White Jacketswould definitely take the woman pushing the strolleraway.



-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Apr 1, 2005)

Glad to hear the fantastic news Tina!!!!!

Pam


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Apr 1, 2005)

That is great news Tina. I'm so happy we have a positive update. Jenns right, bunnitude is a good thing. 

You need to get all the rest you can now,so make the most of it. You need to take care of yourself too!

Sending much love,

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 1, 2005)

Tina, and Jeremy,

I'm so sorry I didn't know any sooner...Poor baby!

I'm glad to hearApollo is feeling better. Sucha scary thing when your babies are hurt or sick...

I'm sorry I couldn't have been here for you sooner Tina, and Jeremy...

Lyndsy, and 'the monkeys!


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 1, 2005)

Keep timing those eye/ear movements. I suspect the less we see of them, the healthier he is becoming.

Hope you both got some much needed rest. Weekend's here and Iimagine Jeremy will be around, so you're not alone with this all.

Buck


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 1, 2005)

Apollo is holding steady. I am so happywith how good he's doing. He has forgiven me for grounding him. I wasfilling his hay when little man started nudging and licking myarm.

I was finally able to get some sleep today and I feel like newwoman. There is another possum in the yard, I just saw it a few minutesago. I am going to be sleeping right here by Apollo. I am hoping andpraying that it stays away.

I can't thank you all for all the support. I truly believe thatit is your prayers that have carried us this far. Thank you somuch.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

Dear Tina,

I'm so happy that Kathy's correspondence with you was as upbeat andpositive as we had hoped for. I knew the picture of Apollo would sealthe deal after reading your note.

I'm sure she had originally said that the twitching could go on for a few days, 4-5 or so.

We all look forward to hearing that that stops, but in the meantime, it seems like Apollo's doing fine.

As to others coming up on your porch, you'll do what has to be done.



-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 1, 2005)

SO glad to hear he's alright. Sending well-wishes your way still!

Ellie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 1, 2005)

Ican tell you how I'd get rid of the next opossum that came up on myporch! 





Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 1, 2005)

Raspberry, you're nuts but that's prettymuch how we feel to. You have the most incredible little girl. I readher reply and creid she was so sweet. Give her a hug for meplease.

Ellie, thank you. Hopefully he'll continue doing so good. He issoo tired of me pohing my head into his cage. He's laying infront of the cage door trying to block me. 

Carolyn, I can't wait to update her. She wanted me to get himto the vet just to set my mind at ease not that there was anything theycan do for Wollo. She's so awesome. She went so far above and beyond.She is an Incredible Person.

Thank you Everyone. You all mean so much to me.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 1, 2005)

Ellie, thank you. Hopefully he'll continue doing so good. He issoo tired of me pohing my head into his cage. He's laying infront of the cage door trying to block me. 

Tina
[/quote]

lol! Sounds like Apollo's got some bunnytude! What a "booger" lol!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 1, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> I can tell you howI'd get rid of the next opossum that came up on my porch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is SO dang funny for me BEYOND belief! ROTFLMAO!

Ellie


----------



## Emmy-webby (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice one Raspeberry! 
ME and Emmy will keep Apollo in our thoughts. 
Take care Tina.

xoxoxo


----------



## ariel (Apr 2, 2005)

Tina, I was so scared when I read this post but I am now so relievedthat all seems to be ok. I am so sorry I wasn't here to offer yousupport, I am so glad all seems ok. My heart jumped up in my throat andI thought oh god no not Apollo.

He will know deep down that you all helped him through this, he knewyou loved him before this and it will be compounded even deeper afterthis, it's amazing how animals just "know" when people love and carefor them.

Please give Apollo an extra ear rub for me


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 2, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?





"Tina's got a gun.
Tina's got a gun.
Possum's world come undone,
everybody is on the run.

What did AAApollo do??
Now Tina's got an I.O.U. ..."


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 2, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> RaspberrySwirl wrote:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



O my gosh Carolyn! That is TOO funny! I like the first two stanzas the best, but it's all good!

Ellie


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 2, 2005)

Tina, I can't tell you how happy I am to hearthat Apollo is doing so well. If you send him to live with us in theUK, he won't be bothered by possums - Jan


----------



## EEEM (Apr 2, 2005)

As I feel like Tina might not have a machine gunhandy  another option for getting rid of that darn opossum is aHave-a-Heart trap. We had raccoon problems for quite some time when wehad outdoor cats and we were able to borrow a trap from animal control.I would bate it with peanut butter, or a little bit of chicken, ortuna... Really anything. Strong smelling is a good idea though, so tunamight do the trick. I had a pet opossum once (some construction workersnext door accidentally killed the mom and most of the babies when theywere tree trimming, but we managed to save one) and he loved tuna, somaybe...

If you catch him and drive him about 10 miles away my guess is he'll never be back.

I'm glad to hear Apollo is feeling better! I hope the improvementcontinues as rapidly as it has been going. It's such a scary thing tofeel unable to help him, but his body knows what it's doing. We justhave to have faith in biology.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 2, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> RaspberrySwirl wrote:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...



These are CRAZY people! LOL Ok, that is absolutely hysterical. 

I'm so glad Apollo is feeling better. I was really worried about that big guy.

I once had an opossum in my yard, except he decided he would come playwith my dog -- it was interesting. We did what EEEM suggested (aftergetting the dog inside of course) and he was gone for good. Although, Iknow someone else who had the same problem and did the same thing, buttheir opossum returned. Apparently they have a strong homing instinct.

Jen


----------



## EEEM (Apr 2, 2005)

I've heard of them coming back too, Jen. So thefarther away you can drop them off, the better. After a certaindistance I think they just can't make it. So hopefully Apollo's opossumwon't have a good sense of direction.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 2, 2005)

Tina, BLESS YOUR HEART!!! I'm justreading this thread. I'm so sorry that this happened toApollo! Tears literally welled into my eyes as I was readingwhat happened. 

I'm so glad to read that he's feeling a bit better. Pleasekeep us updated and give him a GREAT BIG SLOPPY KISS and a hug from hisAuntie Bun!!!!!

Sherman and I will be keeping him in our thoughts and prayers. (((( HUGE hug )))))


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 2, 2005)

In the past I observed an o'possum eating fromthe, then, free ranging buns' pellet bowls on the ground with the bunsclosely observing the critter, but no one making any aggressive moves.

I don't know if the o'possum would have done any harm toApollo, but that doesn't matter if he believed to thecontrary. They certainly have a startlingappearance and are a very, very ancient species. They willfeign death or become unconscious as a form of self defense.

How's 'Pollo?

Buck


----------



## edwinf8936 (Apr 2, 2005)

By nature possums are not aggressivecreatures. They will play dead when confronted by pet dogsand have even been brought into houses by dogs while playingdead. Possums will scavenge for food whereverpossible. They do dine on some bugs and small rodents, butwill rather get an easy meal from a pets food dish ifpossible. Once the food source is eliminated they usuallystop coming around regularly. Skunks and Raccoons follow thesame pattern.

Ed


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Apollo is still holding his own. Thetwitching episodes are still holding at 3 an hour. Thankfully he isn'tstartled by the spasms now. I just hate that he has to go through this.

I am going to let him out for the first time since thisstarted. I was afraid that the way the spasms were startling himthat he would panic and bolt and end up hurting himself more.Wish us luck.

What scared Apollo was the scent of this thing. Then when itwas hissing and growling he panicked.That's why I am so worried aboutthere being more inthe yard. 





Tina's got a gun.
Tina's got a gun.
Possum's world come undone,
everybody is on the run.

What did AAApollo do??
Now Tina's got an I.O.U.

Raspberry, wonder where I can get one of those hhmm LMAO

Carolyn, you are nuts Sweetie. I love it &amp; so does Jer lol.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

BunnyMommy, Thank you. I did indeed giveApollo lots of kisses from his Auntie. I even broke down and gavehima treat. His first since all of this and boy was hehappy.

Between 10-11pm Apollo only had 2 episodes. Oh I hope thismeans they are starting to go away. I told Carolyn that Apollo looks atyou during a spasm it looks like his ear is waving at me. It's kindacute but it won't hurt my feelings none to see it go away.

My poor guy. I can't wait for him to be all better.So far nobinkies and he's been out for a couple hours and we usually get abinky within the first 3 seconds we let him out. But tomorrow isanother day.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that the spasms seemto be lessening. Hopefully they will disappear completelysoon. Give 'Pollo a big ol' kissie for me.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

I was taking pictures of Jeremy andApollo tonight. In this picture you can see what I mean by his cheek isswollen. It's on the right side. Thankfully the swelling is starting togo down a bit. Still holding steady at three.







Tina


----------



## edwinf8936 (Apr 3, 2005)

You might try returning him to a more normal routine. That may help build his confidence and relax him more.

Ed


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Great News!!*

I think we are finally down to 2 episodes. The past 2 hours hehas only had two twitching episodes. I am so happy. Hopefully thismeans they are almost gone. The swelling seems to have gone down a bittoo.

Still no binkies. He has forgiven me for all the poking,prodding and testing. He was actively looking for attention from uswith numerous head butts and even chinned us.

We lost electricity from 11am til about 4:30pm. Super highwinds knocked down trees and knocked out the power. Thankfully we wereable to keep Apollo calm with a battery operated radio. I turned it upso it drowned out the noise and closed all the curtains to block itfrom sight. He was still upset but never panicked which isawesome.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 3, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS TINA!



Oh I so hope this means his episodes are comming to an end...Poor baby, not only did he have to go through this, but a wind stormtoo!:shock:

Glad you were able to keep him calm Tina, 

glad he's feeling better!

Mnokeys!


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm so very glad to hear Apollo is feeling better. Hopefully those spasms will go away completely really soon!

Jen


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 3, 2005)

Count down, Apollo! Bring that count down! Still praying for you all.

Buck and the Missus


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 4, 2005)

Yaaaaaaaay, PolloWollo!

Keepup the good work!

We're rooting for you!!!...


----------



## bluebird (Apr 4, 2005)

I havent been on line for several days,im glad your buny is ok.Get rid of the possum.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank Goodness it's down to two! 







Keep us posted!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

I wish I had more news. He is still attwo. I can't wait for this to be gone and my baby all better. I want tothank everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Ya'll definitely made atremendous impact on me and in helping Apollo. Thank you ever somuch.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 4, 2005)

APOLLO WOLLO, YOU TOTALLY ROCK! KEEP GETTING BETTER!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Mambo that was so cool.

I wish I could bring the count down further but Ican't.Little guy seems stuck on two twitching episodes anhour. I am hoping that tomorrow will bring an improvement and a lowernumber. 

The swelling has definitely gone down. I know it's there so Ispot better. Jeremy said today Hey mom Apollo's face looks better. Iagree. 

Thank you everyone. You have been so supportive and we trult appreciate it.

Tina and Jeremy-Apollo'sBro


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm so glad Apollo is feeling better. Hopefully he will be just fine really soon!

Jen


----------



## blossombunny (Apr 5, 2005)

Tina, I have not been on the board for severaldays, and I am so sorry to hear what has happened to Apollo!I am so glad things are looking up for your guy! I will sendtons of positive thoughts your way!! Tracy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 5, 2005)

Glad to hear TheBig Guy is getting better. I'm sure he will keep on improving under youand Jeremy's watchful and lovingcare!



You know, the only problem with gettingrid of the next opossum with a machine gun as Inot sosubtlety eludedtoo...

...would be that Iwas raised that you eatwhat you kill!:shock:

SO, go ahead and get rid of the next onein that manner if you must, but be prepared with a good recipe and abig pot!







Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 5, 2005)

.... Sorry ... just the _thought_ of eating a possum...


----------



## JimD (Apr 5, 2005)

Lissa's got the stew pot.

I'll bring the grits!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm SOOOOOOOO glad to hear 'Wollo's better, i wasworried about the poor dear. When i first read the thread i was like,"Oh, no! Now he's going to be handicapped?" But through your love,attention and kisses, Apollo'll get better soon, at least he better!

Ellie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 5, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> .... Sorry ... just the _thought_ of eating a possum...


*rolling around on the floor....can'tcatch my breath...kids coming upstairs to see if I'malright....laughter hitting a new pitch* 

BunnyMommy you made my day! 

RaspberrySwirl

PS- I'm still laughing! I'll probably layin bed tonight and try to sleep and think about your face when you readthat and laugh again!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 5, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Glad to hear The Big Guy isgetting better. I'm sure he will keep on improving under you andJeremy's watchful and lovingcare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dale said that it is better to give than recieve. So what wasyour address again. You have the ever hungry teenagers.

Look at what Dale wants to get me to discourage them possum.





I like thistoo.

Nomore possum on my porch. And as backup...



BunnyMommy I'm with you. 

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have the most Amazing News!

Apollo has only had the occassional twitch today. They are sofar and in between that it's not even a matter of how many an hour. Iam so thankful. I keep tearing up I am so relieved. I want to thank youall for all you all havedone.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 6, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I have the most Amazing News!
> 
> Apollo has only had the occassional twitch today. They are sofar and in between that it's not even a matter of how many an hour. Iam so thankful. I keep tearing up I am so relieved. I want to thank youall for all you all havedone.
> 
> Tina






Blesshis heart!!!...



APOLLO!



APOLLO!



APOLLO!



APOLLO!



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 6, 2005)

Yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sohappy to hear he's getting better by leaps and bounds. Now hewill be in perfect health in time to spoil the new babies!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Great News!!!

Apollo hasn't had any twitching episodes since I got up at 6am.So we are on four hours free. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. So far soawesome.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 6, 2005)

I haven't been on the boards much in the pastcouple of weeks, but I have been keeping up with this thread, Tina(although haven't posted in it). 

I just want to say I've been thinking of Apollo and how he's doing andI'm so very glad that the little guy (yeah right!) is doing better.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 6, 2005)

On a side note, going along with the joke abouteating the possum, I looked up "possum recipes" on Google and wasrather surprised to find so many! I was going to post a linkhere....but thought wisely against it as I was grossing myself out. LOL


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Stephanie thank you very much. That is very sweet of you. As to the whole eating that nasty thing yuck.

I looked up "possum recipes" on Google and was rather surprisedto find so many! I was going to post a link here....but thought wiselyagainst it as I was grossing myself out. LOL
My in-laws are always kidding me about eating crazy stuff..possum,groundhog, raccoon. I'm always wary about eating the meat at theirhouse lol, ya just never know. I looked it up to but Ewwww.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 6, 2005)

*YAY APOLLO WOLLO! KEEP GETTING BETTER!*


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Tina,

I'm so happy for you and Apollo! I've been praying for him.

Even though I've never met him in person, his pictures and stories have stolen my heart!

Laura


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 6, 2005)

YAY! 

WOO HOO! 

PARTY TIME!

Good to hear Tina!

Love,

Monkeys!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 6, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Great News!!!
> 
> Apollo hasn't had any twitching episodes since I got up at 6am.So we are on four hours free. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. So far soawesome.
> 
> Tina




Pollo Wollo, he's our man!!!!

He can do it, Apollo can!!!!!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY, APOLLO!!!!!!...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

No Twitching!!!

I do believe our baby has made itthrough this withnothing more than a freaked out and now paranoid mom. I moved his cage6 inches from the wall so we never have another injury like this. Ialways thought I was prepared for anything Boy was I wrong. I havelearned to plan ahead even more so and be ready for anything. 

I am so happy. I'm crying again. I want to thank you all again.You are all Awesome and I'll never forget this. Thank you with all myheart.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 7, 2005)

*tears of joy*

Kathy was right. You have to email her, Tina, and tell her of this great news.

Thank God for everyone's thoughts and prayers, his determination, your dedication and the love you two share.

Apollo is your Heart Bunny. 

Much Love to you and yours,
-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 7, 2005)

Words cannot express how happy I amfeeling now. Apollo is just sowell...marvelous...great...miraculous. You go give Apollo ahugandsome oats for me.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 7, 2005)




----------

